
Unicode in Haxe 4 We finally stopped doing pointless stuff and focused on emojis - markknol
https://haxe.org/blog/unicode/
======
al2o3cr
I don't see how UCS-2 helps with iteration; in particular, it means that
characters like emojis get represented as surrogate pairs so you're right back
to having to iterate over the whole string to find a real character boundary.

